# Hidden Yellow Cottage - Cambridgeshire April 2014



## billygroat (Apr 30, 2014)

So, we were still on our weekend trip, pulled over next to a rail crossing having seen a place with great potential only to see a light on!....

On the way back to the car I noticed a tiny gap in the hedge, small enough to squeeze through sideways... Bingo.... a cottage so covered in Ivy it resembled a large shrub!

It was very apparent that it was abandoned and luck was on our side!

My Husband went in alone on this one it was pitch black inside - I trusted him with the pics. 

I waited patiently on guard admiring the many, many dead vines in the greenhouse.

Anyway, someone had been in a few years ago looking at the dust and put things in some kind of orderly fashion... very interesting wall hangings and a super looking clock....

You can see why I have named it "Hidden Yellow Cottage".... 


Hidden yellow cottage by billygroat, 

Hidden yellow cottage by billygroat, on Flickr

Hidden yellow cottage by billygroat, on Flickr

Hidden yellow cottage by billygroat, on Flickr

Hidden yellow cottage by billygroat, on Flickr

Hidden yellow cottage by billygroat, on Flickr

Hidden yellow cottage by billygroat, on Flickr

Hidden yellow cottage by billygroat, on Flickr

Hidden yellow cottage by billygroat, on Flickr

Hidden yellow cottage by billygroat, on Flickr

Hidden yellow cottage by billygroat, on Flickr

Hidden yellow cottage by billygroat, on Flickr

Hidden yellow cottage by billygroat, on Flickr

Hidden yellow cottage by billygroat, on Flickr

Hidden yellow cottage by billygroat, on Flickr

Hidden yellow cottage by billygroat, on Flickr

Hidden yellow cottage by billygroat, on Flickr

Hidden yellow cottage by billygroat, on Flickr

Hidden yellow cottage by billygroat, on Flickr

Hidden yellow cottage by billygroat, on Flickr

Hidden yellow cottage by billygroat, on Flickr


Apologies for the poor quality, as I mentioned, it was so dark the camera struggled to focus... Flickr is also being random with the photo size options?

Enjoy.....


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 30, 2014)

Superb..I can see why you called it the yellow cottage.cheers for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 30, 2014)

thanks for sharing, rather interesting place this


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 30, 2014)

Great find and the pic's are fine!
Some lovely bits in there, you have the bug,there's no stopping you now!


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 30, 2014)

Your photos are fine! I love the 'lively' wallpaper, but that salad cream looks a little past its sell by date.


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 30, 2014)

What a cool little find!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RichardH (Apr 30, 2014)

Very interesting, thank you for posting. So is there a light permanently on in the cottage? Who is paying the bill?


----------



## tad102 (Apr 30, 2014)

nice untouched find


----------



## billygroat (May 1, 2014)

I admit it looks like the light is on but I think it's the flash!.... 



RichardH said:


> Very interesting, thank you for posting. So is there a light permanently on in the cottage? Who is paying the bill?


----------



## billygroat (May 1, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Your photos are fine! I love the 'lively' wallpaper, but that salad cream looks a little past its sell by date.



My Nan would have had one the same and happily consumed it!


----------



## billygroat (May 1, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Great find and the pic's are fine!
> Some lovely bits in there, you have the bug,there's no stopping you now!



I've a few more to post yet and we are touring Norfolk at the weekend so might just bump into you!


----------



## UrbanX (May 1, 2014)

That is hidden....and yellow....! 
Fantastic shots, looks like a proper time capsule, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 1, 2014)

billygroat said:


> I've a few more to post yet and we are touring Norfolk at the weekend so might just bump into you!



Ha Ha Yep I'm back In Norfolk from tomoz!


----------

